# Différence entre rsync et sync?

## Tucs

Je sais c'est une question stupide mais j'aimerais connaitre la différence entre le fait de taper emerge rsync et un emerge sync quand on fait la miseà jour de l'arbre de portage.

----------

## bsolar

C'est la même chose...

----------

## DuF

je crois qu'a terme emerge rsync sera abandonné car il peut y avoir confusion par rapport à emerge net-misc/rsync qui correspond au paquet rsync ....

----------

## arlequin

Est-ce que par hasard, il n'y aurait pas une différence du genre :

- dans un cas il met à jour l'arbre portage, en rajoutant les nouveaux ebuild à ceux existant

- dans l'autre il efface 'complétement' l'arbre existant pour le remplacer par le nouveau ?

Bonne question ou fabulation ?   :Confused: 

----------

## plate

Rien de fabuleux, mais pas question non plus : sync == rsync.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sergio

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> C'est la même chose...

 

Je suis d'accord avec bsolar, à ma connaissance il n'existe pas de comportement différent entre "rsync" et "sync" du moins sur le fond...

A+

----------

## Le Sot Zi

tiens, je crois ke je v appeler mon prochain prog sync, rien ke pour faire mon chieur   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

